# Puppy goes crazy before pooping?



## squish (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all  My Samoyed pup is turning 12 weeks old on Tuesday.

I was just wondering if this is normal.. whenever she needs to poop she goes kind of crazy. It's actually how I can tell she needs to go because she'll start zooming around the room and I know to take her out. I can't really remember when it started.. I think she's always been a little crazy when she poops since we got her at 8 weeks but it has got worse since then. On the way to her toilet spot she'll be pulling on the lead the whole time barking and whining. I'll stand still and she'll run in circles around me at the full length of the lead looking for a spot to go in. At its worst she will be trying to shrug out of her collar too. She then starts pacing back and forth, barking and whining still, sounding quite distressed, before settling on a spot and then going. When she's going, everything is fine. No struggling or anything, and her poop at the moment is actually a little soft, I think because I'm in the process of switching her food over. 

A week or so ago, she had a bit of a mucky butt and shuffled on the grass for a bit after she pooped and her bum was a bit inflamed. We went to the vet and she expressed her anal glands and this is now much better, though the weird crazy behaviour before her poops is still around!

Of course, my main concern is that she's okay but I'm also concerned because she always needs a poo when she wakes up at 6:30 and I'm sure I'm waking the neighbours 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's ok, quite a few puppies (and dogs) go a bit mad before pooping. It's not uncommon, and it's not normally a health issue  . Some dogs also go mad after pooping (getting the zoomies due to relief and possibly pride  ). Personally I think a dog with pre-pooping madness is quite helpful for toilet training, since they will always make it really obvious that they need to go outside. 

If I'm out with my dog and he needs a poop, he will run side-to-side on his lead trying to find the ideal location to squat. He also used to squat and dance in a circle before pooping. 

He's worse if he has to poop in the garden - he'll run laps of the garden, trying to find the ideal pooping spot, then squat in one place and decide it's not ideal, and begin running around looking for a new spot. 

To be honest, I'm not sure pre-pooping crazyness is something you can train a dog out of.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Totally normal, we used to call it poop zoomies. Haha.

Pixie grew out of it by about 4.5-5 months.

It is adorable though and I miss it.


----------



## squish (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha thank you! I'm glad it's not just my girl, then.. I really wonder why they do it! :001_huh:


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

My dog will bark and growl and 'grumble' just before he goes... but only when he's in the back yard... never when he's out, which i thought was odd behaviour too. He doesnt just get the giddy zoomies, he's very vocal, letting everyone know that he's gonna 'go'


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mine still do it  and Mavis is nearly nine :lol: 

She does a massive bullie run round the house , we just look and say ..she needs a pooh :laugh:


----------

